# Women taking Viagra?



## Chelsea

Basically i have some V's (blue diamonds) at home and i got told by a friend to do half myself and give half to my gf.

Does it have a positive safe effect on women?


----------



## flinty90

speak to afghan she should know pmsl !!!


----------



## vduboli

Chelsea said:


> Basically i have some V's (blue diamonds) at home and i got told by a friend to do half myself and give half to my gf.
> 
> Does it have a positive safe effect on women?


Yea as above similar effects..friends GF did it with him and she wouldn't get off him for hours...he said it got mildly annoying!


----------



## Suprakill4

vduboli said:


> Yea as above similar effects..friends GF did it with him and she wouldn't get off him for hours...he said it got mildly annoying!


Mildly annoying!!!!!! is he fcuking gay!!! I would do anything for my missus to jump on me for hours right now.

I am on quite a bit of test though to be honest.... lol.


----------



## Chelsea

vduboli said:


> Yea as above similar effects..friends GF did it with him and she wouldn't get off him for hours...he said it got mildly annoying!


Excellent! Might give her the whole thing then as my sex drive is about 10 times hers!

So its safe to say that it is just as safe for her to take as it is me?


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Mildly annoying!!!!!! is he fcuking gay!!! I would do anything for my missus to jump on me for hours right now.
> 
> I am on quite a bit of test though to be honest.... lol.


Too right mate! Think the test is possibly turning me into a rapist and making me expect a lot from the gf haha! But yes he must be gay haha


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Excellent! Might give her the whole thing then as my sex drive is about 10 times hers!
> 
> So its safe to say that it is just as safe for her to take as it is me?


Annoying how womans s3x drive is pathetic compared to ours eh......


----------



## vduboli

Lol you have to find the right woman


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> Annoying how womans s3x drive is pathetic compared to ours eh......


Yea it is, the slutty ones have great sex drives but personally i never want a slut as a girl friend, want someone with a bit more tread on the tyres if u know what i mean haha!


----------



## Suprakill4

vduboli said:


> Lol you have to find the right woman


Yeah suppose your right....


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Yea it is, the slutty ones have great sex drives but personally i never want a slut as a girl friend, want someone with a bit more tread on the tyres if u know what i mean haha!


HAHA, too right mate.


----------



## Justin Cider

Chelsea said:


> Yea it is, the slutty ones have great sex drives but personally i never want a slut as a girl friend, want someone with a bit more tread on the tyres if u know what i mean haha!


Worthy of reps! :laugh:


----------



## illegaldanish

Turns a good girl into a sloot. Never a bad thing.


----------



## Chelsea

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, too right mate.






BBK said:


> Worthy of reps! :laugh:


Glad you think so haha!


----------



## Chelsea

illegaldanish said:


> Turns a good girl into a sloot. Never a bad thing.


Always a fantastic thing, as long as the girl is with you though!


----------



## Tombo

My mate from Leeds reccomended crushing a load up and doing it with a group of girls for a horny party.


----------



## gym rat

my woman is horny enough, even on cycle i can barely keep up, feel violated and curl up into a ball lol, id prob be dead if she tried some


----------



## gymfit

Viagra increases blood flow - it doesnt make your horny!! if your horny but cant get it up you take a viagra and it will help, if you cant get it up because you are just not aroused viagra is not going to make you horny..........it will just help you get an errection.

It wont make a woman horny either, it will just increase the blood flow in the same way it does with a guy.

I've tried it years ago anf it just gave me a banging headache due to the blood presure increase :lol: not quite the desired effect hahaha

so sorry to disapoint but if you crush viagra up and put it in your GF's drink or whatever she aint going to turn into a nympho just like that....... :lol:


----------



## Barker

Hmm increases blood flow eh?

Does that mean if you have a poor sex drive and take it pre-workout, you should get some nice pumps?


----------



## richgearguy

^^ Agree with gymfit. My gf and I took V together a few years back and she reported no change! V doesn't have too much effect on women as far as I'm aware - at least not in a way that is desireable. IMO the OP is better off taking the whole dose himself rather than sharing it with his partner.


----------



## Rick89

Ive only ever tried it once in gave me a pounding head and felt like sht, never again, not needed anyway IMO Unless ED issues


----------



## gymfit

Barker said:


> Hmm increases blood flow eh?
> 
> Does that mean if you have a poor sex drive and take it pre-workout, you should get some nice pumps?


yeah pretty much, I've known guys to take it before a comp as it makes them more vascular.


----------



## gymfit

As as said before, it doesnt help with sex drive - only the physical act of getting it up


----------



## Barker

gymfit said:


> yeah pretty much, I've known guys to take it before a comp as it makes them more vascular.


Oh god i bet that could get ugly on stage if there was a hot judge!


----------



## gymfit

Barker said:


> Oh god i bet that could get ugly on stage if there was a hot judge!


 :lol: yeah true its a possibility........tbh though I recon the dehydration & cramping etc would prob over rule any such thoughts whilst on stage .


----------



## Aftershock

Chelsea said:


> Yea it is, the slutty ones have great sex drives but personally i never want a slut as a girl friend, want someone with a bit more tread on the tyres if u know what i mean haha!


Yeah you just need 3 decent ones on the go when your on cycle, sort of a mini Harem ;-)

My mate does it, they all know about each other and accept it.. God knows where he finds em though he's not exactly a catch lol


----------



## LeBigMac

First time I took Viagra I ended up sitting on the bed with a bag of peas on my dick wanting the throbbing to go away. After a few hours of fun with the mrs it turned into a nightmare. Had a pretty bad head ache too. Thought I was going to have to go to hospital finally went down after about 3 hours!!

Learnt my lesson and only took half thoe next time. Much more enjoyable.


----------



## switch

gymfit said:


> As as said before, it doesnt help with sex drive - only the physical act of getting it up


That's the last thing I need..... My Mrs getting it up !................. that said


----------



## big steve

Ultra Soft said:


> First time I took Viagra I ended up sitting on the bed with a bag of peas on my dick wanting the throbbing to go away. After a few hours of fun with the mrs it turned into a nightmare. Had a pretty bad head ache too. Thought I was going to have to go to hospital finally went down after about 3 hours!!
> 
> Learnt my lesson and only took half thoe next time. Much more enjoyable.


not like your name then!


----------



## Big ape

Give her some jack3d do the same trick


----------



## gymfit

Big ape said:


> Give her some jack3d do the same trick


this made me laugh as it reminded me of a few years ago, I was at home with my gf, we were about to go out for a bike ride when there was a ring at the bell, it was the courier delivering some sups i had ordered from MP inc a preworkout powder, i cant remember what it was called, anyhow she was going on about what all the stuff was in the box and how stupid it was spending money on it blah blah blah.... I had never used this prework out stuff before so being the impatient person I am I thought I'd take some before the bike ride, she nagged me into giving her some when i told her it was good for energy so I did, forgetting she never drank coffe (hated it) or had any kind of stimulant in her life before - a half serving of this sent her totaly crazy, seriously she was jumping up and down, couldnt keep still, tingling all over and was basicaly a complete and utter anoying **** for the following 3 hours till it wore off!

never again :lol:


----------



## Barker

gymfit said:


> this made me laugh as it reminded me of a few years ago, I was at home with my gf, we were about to go out for a bike ride when there was a ring at the bell, it was the courier delivering some sups i had ordered from MP inc a preworkout powder, i cant remember what it was called, anyhow she was going on about what all the stuff was in the box and how stupid it was spending money on it blah blah blah.... I had never used this prework out stuff before so being the impatient person I am I thought I'd take some before the bike ride, she nagged me into giving her some when i told her it was good for energy so I did, forgetting she never drank coffe (hated it) or had any kind of stimulant in her life before - a half serving of this sent her totaly crazy, seriously she was jumping up and down, couldnt keep still, tingling all over and was basicaly a complete and utter anoying **** for the following 3 hours till it wore off!
> 
> never again :lol:


Shouldve sacked the bike ride off and gone to the bedroom!


----------



## bear32

Last time I gave my mrs a viagra I had her squirting the full length of the bedroom hitting the ceiling everywhere

it was I had a good old shuteEeeeeower tha night


----------



## michaeltenant

LOL i thought i would never have enough of sex with my girlfriend as well but when she took one of them pink pills she was flying on top of me for over an hour lol, was unbelievable. just type on google '' filagra pink pill uk '' you wont regret it guys!


----------



## Ninja_smurf

michaeltenant said:


> LOL i thought i would never have enough of sex with my girlfriend as well but when she took one of them pink pills she was flying on top of me for over an hour lol, was unbelievable. just type on google '' filagra pink pill uk '' you wont regret it guys!


Hmmmmm, interesting.

Thanks champ


----------



## WilsonR6

Bought my ex-bird some viagra called ViaFem online, 20 quid for 10 tablets, did just what I thought it would

**** ALL :thumbdown:


----------

